# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Langdurige bult op voorhoofd

## Jimmy

Ik zit al een tijd met een bult op m'n voorhoofd (1 jaar). Dokter zegt dat het ooit onstoken is geweest nadat ik me gestoten had. Weghalen kan niet volgens hem, het groeit toch weer terug (stukje bot)...
Iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## kees

ja ik heb precies het zelfde ik heb mijn hoofd ook een keer flink gestoten en daar heb ik ook een blijvende bult van over gehouden :unsure:  :Frown:

----------


## Tara

Ik heb ook al bijna 3 jaar een bult op mijn voorhoofd zitten en het irriteert me best wel..maar klopt het dat het dan het bot toch weer terug groeit dus?

----------


## monica

Ook ik heb een heel hard bultje op mijn voorhoofd voelt als bot en zit er al ruim een jaar was al bang dat het wat engs was ben blij met jullie verhaal

----------


## need help

ik heb 2 bulten op m'n voorhooft van af m'n 6e ofzo ben nou 15 maar gaan langzaam weg ik heb er nouw gwoon wat haar over,

maar klopt het dat ze egt weg gaan dus

----------


## stekelenburg

Hallo, Ik heb zelf ook een bult op mijn voorhoofd schuin boven
mijn rechter oog. Ik heb het idee dat hij soms groter (dikker) is
dan de andere keer weer kleiner is. Hebben jullie ook zoiets?
Ik heb mijn hoofd zover ik weet niet gestoten en pijnlijk is het ook
niet. Ik kon eigenlijk maar weinig vinden op het internet. Hebben
jullie een idee of er nog meer info is?

Richard

----------


## louise

Gegroet beste mede voorhoofdbulten!

Ik heb sinds ik 21 ben een bult rechtsboven op mijn voorhoofd en hij/zij is eigenlijk langzamerhand alleen maar groter gegroeid. Toen ik 25 was (ben nu 28) ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan die het zag en mij als optie aanbood om naar de plastische chirurg te gaan. Deze zag het aan met een peinzende blik en vertelde mij dat hij hem weg zou gaan "schaven" en er een litteken zou komen waar zeg maar mijn voorhoofdsrimpel zit. Ik moest toen foto's gaan maken maar ben nooit heengeweest. Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat hij alsnog vanzelf zou gaan verdwijnen en ik was eerlijk gezegd ook een beetje bang voor de operatie. Ik ben nu dus 3 jaar verder en volgens mij is de "bult" dus alleen maar groter geworden, niet veel maar hij zit er nog steeds en ik zit eraan te denken om toch maar weer eens naar de huisarts te gaan om hem alsnog te laten verwijderen want ik ben die pony die ik draag eigenlijk ook zat. En inderdaad er staat over dit onderwerp weinig op het internet. Ik kom heeel soms iemand op straat tegen die een zelfde bult heeft maar veelal zijn dit oudere mensen, ik ben dan geneigd om op die mensen af te stappen alsof het familie van me is.

Groet,

Louise

----------


## karina-ericka

Hallo mensen, 
ik ben aan het zoeken of ik iets kan vinden op het Net over de bult die nu al bijna 9 jaren op mijn voorhoofd (boven de rechter wenkbrauw) is ontstaan. Zodoende ben ik op MediCity terecht gekomen.
De bult is helemaal rond en lijkt vanuit het bot zelf te komen. Het zit dus echt vast. 
13 november a.s. zal het via een incisie worden verwijderd onder lokale verdoving. Ik zie er erg tegenop. Maar aangezien het vanzelf niet weg gaat en het groter is geworden, zit er niets anders op. T.z.t. zal ik jullie hierover berichten en kan ik vertellen wat het nu precies is. Wish me luck, Karina.

----------


## louise

Nou ik wens je heeeeel veeel succes en ben erg benieuwd hoe het allemaal voor je afloopt!

Groet,

Louise :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## karina-ericka

Het is dus een Lipoma.
Vandaag onder lokale verdoving verwijderd. Het viel erg mee. Nu alleen nog een zwelling. Kan ook nog een wat grotere bloeduitstorting worden. Ondanks dat het, meestal, niet kwaadaardig kan worden, zal het nog onderzocht worden. Volgende week mag het kleine hechtinkje er uit. Dus, het is wel te doen om het weg te halen, hoor.

Wat ik kon vonden op het Net:
LIPOMA CUTIS EN LIPOMATOSIS



Week-elastische subcutane nodus, goed ingekapselde, soms vaatrijke benigne nieuwvorming, door normale huid bedekt. Komt multipel voor: regionaal/diffuus/gelokaliseerd. Groeit traag, tot centimeters groot.

Soms pijnlijk door druk/tractie op zenuwen of door bloeding/vetnecrose na trauma (panniculitisreactie). Lipomatosis (multipele lipomen op romp en extremiteiten) duidt niet op onderliggende pathologie, maar komt ook voor bij het syndroom van Gardner en Richner Hanhart, en is (zelden) gecombineerd met neurofibromatosis. Soms overheerst in het lipoom een andere celcomponent, b.v. bij fibrolipoma (bindweefsel), angiolipoma (vaatjes), spindle cell lipoma (histiocyten), atypical lipoma (grote hyperchromatische cellen), soms zenuwvezels (pijnlijk).

DD: atheroom- e.a. cysten, steatocystoma, fibroma, neurofibromatose, lipogranuloma, panniculitis, lymfklieren, cutane lymfomen, angiolipomatosis, Madelung's neck, adipositas dolorosa (m. Dercum). Therapie: alleen pijnlijke of grote kosmetisch storende lipomen verwijderen (poliklinisch onder lokaal anaesthesie) excisie is meestal gemakkelijk (kapsel), maar sommige zijn moeilijk afgrensbaar t.o.v. omgevend subcutaan vet.

----------


## louise

Nou Carina, ben blij dat je een stukje hebt geschreven.. ik ben vanmorgen ook bij de dokter geweest en ga hem ook weg laten halen!
Mede door jouw reactie durf ik nu ook!

Thanks

----------


## kap

Ik zit ook met zo'n een bult. Leuk is het niet als mensen vragen waarvan je die buil hebt en dan moet uitleggen dat het je schedel is. Maar ik vraag me af hoe groot is die bult van jullie, want ik ben nog nooit iemand tegengekomen met een bult als mij.

----------


## karina-ericka

Ik kan op Tara's en Jimmy's reactie beamen dat de bult teruggroeit.
In een heel korte tijd (operatie is slechts enkele weken geleden) zit er precies op dezelfde plek (vlak boven mijn wenkbrauw) al weer een nieuwe bult!
Ik baal als een stekker en ga dit wel aan mijn eigen huisarts melden. Maar ik heb geen zin voor een tweede ingreep. Want dan wordt het lidteken ook maar duidelijker.
Dus, mensen laat die bult maar mooi zitten, het hoort bij ons.
Groetjes, Karina

----------


## louise

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!

Dat is pas erg, goh jeetje ga overmorgen naar plastisch chirurg..

Ik wil gewoon van die rotbult af.. Was vanmorgen nog bij de tandarts en voelde mijn pony weer opzij schuiven, dacht nog oh nee als hij mijn bult maar niet ziet..

Ik wil dat ie verdwijnt voor altijd.

----------


## Erik

Ik heb precies hetzeflde probleem, ook nog nooit iemand gezien die hetzeflde heeft als mij daarom ben ik op internet gaan zoeken. Boven mijn linker wenkbauw zit een behoorlijke zichtbare bult  :Frown: . Ik ben nu 20 maar over een paar jaar wil ik deze toch wel laten verwijderen. Door deze bult zit er ook een beetje een rare rimpel op de rechterkant van mijn voorhoofd. En juist waar deze bult is niet  :Frown: . 

Dus over een jaar of 4 a 5 wil ik dit toch echt laten verhelpen.  :Frown:

----------


## Erik

En dat is dus gewoon mogelijk door het laten wegschrapen van een bult?

----------


## Erik

- En dat is dus gewoon mogelijk door het laten wegschrapen van een bult? Dat die mogelijkheid bestaat is voor mij al een gerusstelling. 

- Bovendien is het ook soms pijnlijk, noja pijnlijk dat ook weer niet maar je voelt het (af en toe) en dat is vervelend. Iemand enig idee hoe dit kan? 

- Zoals ik al zij heb ik ook een soort van rare rimpel rechts waar die bult niet is. Ik wil dus ook meteen dat vel laten 'rechttrekken'. Je begrijp hieruit dat ik al een groter voorhoofd heb.  :Frown:  

2 problemen in één keer ik hoop dat ik hier wat aan kan laten doen. Voor de rest ben ik gelukkig met mijn uiterlijk. :Smile: 

Iemand hier reacties op waar ik wat aan heb?  :Smile:  alvast bedankt

----------


## Erik

Kan niemand hier wat over zeggen?  :Frown:  ik wil af van die rotbult? :Frown:  als dit operatief te verwijderen is ga ik dit zeerzeker laten doen! En is zo'n operatie duur of brengt het (grote) risico's met zich mee? En met littekens? (ik he btrouwens liever een (liefst klein:P) litteken als deze bult  :Frown:

----------


## louise

Ha die Erik, ik ga a.s. donderdag geloof ik met mijn kop onder de scan om te kijken wat die bult bij mij is... Er schijnen verschillende soorten bulten te zijn weet niet of het bij mij gewoon bot is of wat anders. Ik ben dus alleen wel geschrokken van het verhaaltje van Karina wat zij heeft DE BULT dus laten verwijderen en bij haar groeit ie dus gewoon terug.. dat wil ik dus echt niet.
Ga naar aanleiding van de foto terug naar plastisch chirurg en als hij mij verteld dat er een grote kans is dat ie teruggroeit dan overweeg ik het denk ik dus wel om het niet te laten doen.
Ik weet hoe het is om met bult op je harses te lopen en het irriteerd mij onwijs, vind hem lelijk en wil er dolgraag vanaf. Litteken is beter dan bult vind ik ook.

Groetjes,

Louise

----------


## Erik

En wat is de conclusie na de scan?

----------


## Erik

Zie ook het topic Bult en soort van fornsrimpel op mijn voorhoofd waar ik een foto heb gemaakt van de bult en de fronsrimpel? 

Louis hoe is het met jou afgelopen ik wil over een jaar of 2 deze toch zeker operatief laten verwijderen... Gr. Erik

----------


## Maarten_Dedrij

Is er nu eigenlijk iemand die met duidelijkheid kan zeggen of dit soort bulten operatief verwijderbaar is of niet? Karina-Ericka, hoe zit het nu met jou?

----------


## Erik

Dat wil ik ook graag weten binnekort ga ik naar de huuisarts en leg daar het probleem voor

----------


## karina-ericka

> Is er nu eigenlijk iemand die met duidelijkheid kan zeggen of dit soort bulten operatief verwijderbaar is of niet? Karina-Ericka, hoe zit het nu met jou?


Hallo allemaal,
ja, ik heb in november 2006 de bult van mijn voorhoofd laten verwijderen.
Er ontstond heel kort daarna weer een bult. Ik ben er weer mee naar de chirurg geweest. Hij zei dat het lidtekenweefsel is. Hij schreef mij Zeraderm Scar Gel voor. Dit moet ik een langere tijd gebruiken en dan zou na verloop van tijd die verdikking minder worden. Het lijkt inderdaad minder te worden. Mooi is het allemaal niet, want ja, het blijft een lidteken. Gelukkig heeft hem in een rimpel gedaan.

----------


## louise

Hi, zal ook nog ff reageren.. bij mij is het bot en de plastisch chirurg vertelde mij dat het niet terugkomt.. Hij gaat bij mij het litteken op de haargrens doen en ik ga dan onder algehele narcose. Zit nu alleen al vanaf half januari te wachten op een afspraak dat het gaat gebeuren heeft te maken met verzekering.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte zodra ik ook wat meer weet!

Groet,

Louise

----------


## stever

Juups,
Ik heb net zoals jullie hetzelfde "bultprobleem". Ben als ik klein was (2jaar)gevallen uit een klimrek, pal op mijn hoofd. Sindsdien staat er dus ook zo'n akelige harde bult op de rechterzijde van mijn voorhoofd. Nu, als 21-jarige ben ik dit zootje echt wel grondig beu, zoals iedereen hier neem ik aan! Al enkele jaren laat ik mijn haar over mijn voorhoofd hangen omdat ik me gewoon verschrikkelijk hard schaam. De laatste maanden heb ik zelfs een gemakkelijkere oplossing gevonden, ik draag nu namelijk gewoon altijd een pet/klak. Dit kan echter niet blijven duren. Zo kan ik niet mijn hele leven blijven rondlopen met een hoofddeksel op. M'n huidige vriendin heeft er zelfs nog niet eens weet van dat achter die lange haren van me, een - zo vind ik het toch echt wel- misvormd voorhoofd steekt. En dat werkt verschrikkelijk deprimerend. 
Dit is de eerste keer dat ik hierover met iemand praat in mijn leven. Ik durf het gewoon aan niemand voorleggen, zelfs niet aan mijn ouders. Ik heb hen al wel eens gevraagd hoe het komt dat ik zo'n bult op mijn hoofd heb en waarom die eiglijk nooit weggaat maar verder dan dat ben ik niet durven gaan. 'Dat is u constitutie' zegt ons moeder dan.
Ik lees nu dat er blijkbaar wel degelijk iets aan gedaan kan worden. Alleen aan wie moet ik dit nu voorleggen? Toch maar eens met mijn ouders praten, een dokter opzoeken...? Ik schaam me gewoon zo hard om er met iemand over te beginnen. In ieder geval ben ik blij dat het nu is van me af is en hopelijk staat er voor elk van ons een oplossing klaar. 

Tot gauw

Steve

----------


## louise

He Steve,

De eerste stap is indd toch naar de dokter, mijn dokter zegt dat het trouwens vaker voorkomt bij mannen. Hij zal je dan waarschijnlijk doorverwijzen naar de plastisch chirurg. En ik denk indd dat iedereen hetzelfde voelt wat betreft deze bult. Toen ik een nieuw vriendje had was de bult ook niet het eerste waar ik het over had. Ik vind het vooral lastig als het hard waait, dan waait mijn haar altijd weg en is mijn bult in volle glorie te zien hahahahaha.

Groet,

Leontien

----------


## Erik

Kan al iemand iets concreets zeggen, na mijn opleiding (over 1 jaar) ga ik na de doktor om het te laten wegfreezen..

----------


## Tom22

Hey ik heb ook een bult op voorhoofd,en ik heb daar ook last van,en je krijgt altijd zo'n een vervelende gevoel en het doet meestal lichtjes pijn (niet weer erg,maar is vervelend :Frown:  
Hoeveel kost zo'n operatie en krijg je dat terug betaald? gr

----------


## louise

als het goed is krijg je het vergoed ja!

Groet,

Leontien

----------


## Tom22

en bij welke chirurg of dokter kun je het doen,zodat ik hem kan contacteren groetjes

----------


## karina-ericka

:Smile:  Hallo Tom,

Je zult toch eerst naar je huisarts moeten; je hebt nl nodig:
een brief met 'anamnese' (waarin beschreven staat dat hij/haar wil onderzocht zien wat het precies is en daarom incisie) en een verwijskaart voor de chirurg. Hiermee kun je dan een afspraak maken met chirurgie.
Ik heb het door de 'normale' chirurg laten doen. Ik denk dat je ook naar een plastische chirurg kunt gaan. Maar voor zo'n kleine ingreep voldoet ook de gewone. 
In het begin was ik een beetje sceptisch doordat de bult 'terugkwam', maar in mijn geval is het lidtekenweefsel en daarvoor heb ik later die gel gekregen.
Ik moet zeggen dat het zo langzamerhand minder wordt.

Laat je me weten, hoe het jou verging? Succes, groetjes, Karina.

----------


## louise

Je krijgt het vergoed van de verzekering.. als het goed is en als je van plan bent om het te laten doen trek er dan maar een jaar voor uit voordat het zover is.. Sta nu op de wachtlijst en ze hebben gezegd dat ik moet denken in termijnen van maanden voordat ik eens aan de beurt ben pffffffffffff

Grutjes,

Leontien

----------


## Erik

hallo louise, weet je al meer?

----------


## louise

AUW, ben vanmorgen dus geopereerd, volledige narcose en ik loop nu dus met een tulband over mijn hoofd.. ik had net geen pijn maar die begint nu dus wel langzamerhand te komen. Ik mag de tulband pas over twee dagen van mijn hoofd afhalen dus zal ik dan ook pas het resultaat zien. Volgens mijn plastisch chirurg zal het niet waarschijnlijk zijn dat hij terugkomt... ik hoop het maar anders is al deze moeite voor niets geweest.. :Frown:  

Groetjes,

Louise

----------


## louise

Nou vandaag mocht ik het verband eraf halen en ik ben zo onwijs blij met het resultaat, mijn bult is dus gewoon weg!!!

Ik kan het zelf nog steeds niet geloven na 7 jaar ik ben zo blij, er is langs mijn haargrens wel een litteken van ong. 8 cm en daar zitten hechtingen in die vanzelf oplossen, en ik heb een blauw oog maar goed dat trekt vanzelf weg.

Ik hoop dus echt dat die nare bult nooit meer terugkomt, ik voel me nu tenminste weer een normaal mens. Mijn bult had ongeveer de grote van een knikker wellicht iets kleiner en zat dus boven mijn rechteroog op mijn voorhoofd. Ik wil alle mensen die eraan twijvelen om het weg te laten halen een hart onder de riem steken om hem weg te laten halen want zelf ben ik zo blij nu..

Ehm mocht hij over een maand ofzo er weer zitten dan zal ik dit ook laten weten..

Groet,

Louise

----------


## Erik

louise, je hebt mail:P

----------


## Lette

Hoi medebultlijders!

Ook ik heb, aan een val 4 jaar geleden, 2 bulten op mijn voorhoofd overgehouden. Ze vallen niet bijzonder op, omdat ik meestal een lichte pony draag. Maar ze zitten er wel! En graag zou ik ze willen laten weghalen, want ik had een heel gaaf voorhoofd, maar nu dus niet meer.... :Frown:  
Mijn bulten voelen ook nogal hard aan, maar lijken wel in de huid te zitten (ze bewegen mee met de huid). Volgens de huisarts is er niks aan te doen, maar ik heb inmiddels gemerkt dat de meningen van artsen nogal verschillen. Hier een stuk tekst dat ik vond op internet, als antwoord op iemand die een bult had na een val:
dit is waarschijnlijk een subgaleaal hematoom: moeilijk woord voor bloeding onder het beenvlies van de schedel. In het slechtste geval kan zoiets verkalken, wat een pijnlijk knobbeltje kan nalaten.

Graag hoor ik ervaringen van anderen, die een bult hebben overgehouden aan een val of stootpartij, omdat dit toch iets anders is als een lipoom.

Groetjes,
Lette

----------


## alex88

Hallo

Ik ben hier op de site terechtgekomen omdat ik een bult(je ) op mijn voorhoofd heb. Ik vraag me echter af hoe ik er aan kom. Ik moest zon 8 jaar geleden een bril dragen alleen dit heb ik nooit echt gedaan. Misschien komt het dan door het staren (spieren). Maar enkele jaren geleden ben ik van de fiets gevallen en op de grond gekomen met mijn hoofd. Eventueel iets met vocht ofzo. Ik weet het niet. Komt iemand dit bekend voor??

De dokter zei dat het niks was. Maar als ik eraan kom dan kan ik gewoon een stukje huid naar voren trekken, het zit niet strak. Ik hoop op reacties.

Groeten Alex

----------


## Ivo0otje

Hallo,

Ik ben 15 jaar & heb ook al sinds aardig wat jaartjes een bult op mijn voorhoofd omgeven door wat (kleinere) puistjes.
ik heb het boven mijn linker wenkbrauw & wanneer ik het verschil voel tussen de linkse & rechtse kant van voorhoofd, zou ik toch wel (heel) graag willen dat het even vlak is.. :frown:
Ik vindt het er namelijk niet zo fraai uitzien (zeker niet vanaf de zijkant)
heeft iemand tips??

----------


## louise

Voor alle mensen die dus een bult op hun voorhoofd hebben en het licht aan de schedel (wat bij mij het geval was) ga naar de dokter en vraag verwijsbrief naar de plastisch chirurg!! Ik ben zo blij dat hij weg is en van het litteken wat hij bij mijn haargrens gemaakt heeft is niets meer te zien!

----------


## Cassandra

> Voor alle mensen die dus een bult op hun voorhoofd hebben en het licht aan de schedel (wat bij mij het geval was) ga naar de dokter en vraag verwijsbrief naar de plastisch chirurg!! Ik ben zo blij dat hij weg is en van het litteken wat hij bij mijn haargrens gemaakt heeft is niets meer te zien!


Wow,
blij met dit bericht. Ben drie jaar geleden naar de dokter gegaan, die me doorverwees naar ziekenhuis voor foto's. In het ziekenhuis werd ik zo'n beetje belachelijk gemaakt: ze konden geen bult vinden......
Nu is de bult wel degelijk zichtbaar en begon me af te vragen welke vormen hij gaat aannemen.....
Wilde weer eens naar de dokter gaan, ben dus erg blij met het nieuws en de resultaten zo'n tijd later.
Nog 1 vraag: hoelang is je herstel geweest? Ik werk fulltime en doe een opleiding, is voor mij wel belangrijk om te weten hoelang ik "eruit" ben.

Groetjes en alvast bedankt!

----------


## jahooor!!

heyy mensen ik heb ook een bult op de rechterkant van me voorhoofd al een paar jaar 
dat heb ik gekregen nadat er iemand met voetbal op me hoofd viel en hield daar een hersenschudding aan over maar bij mij lijkt het soms wel alsof ie iets kleiner word en soms valt die bult heel erg op maar ik zou het niet laten verwijderen als de kans groot is dat ie tog weer terug komt maar kan het met te maken hebben dat er iemand op hoofd viel. Bij mij doet het ook helemaal geen pijn, en me vriendin stootte last haar hoofd en heeft nu ook een bult op de zelfde plek als wat ik heb alleen aan de linker kant. Iedereen die er naar laat kijken sterkte en laat weten wat het is oke bedankt.

----------


## IngeB

Hoe is het gegaan destijds? Mijn man heeft zo'n soort bult waarschijnlijk en heeft morgen een scan en echo gepland staan. Ik ben op internet aan het zoeken en vond dit. Kun jij me wat vertellen?

----------


## joe

> Ik zit al een tijd met een bult op m'n voorhoofd (1 jaar). Dokter zegt dat het ooit onstoken is geweest nadat ik me gestoten had. Weghalen kan niet volgens hem, het groeit toch weer terug (stukje bot)...
> Iemand ervaring mee?


Na 10 jaar eindelijk de moed gehad om er iets aan te laten doen. Dat is nu precies een week geleden. Onder volledige nacose door een plastisch chirurg de ingreep laten doen. Ik was gewaarschuwd: het botweefsel kan zich herstellen. De zwelling van de operatie is nog niet helemaal verdwenen maar de bult zit er nog steeds! Ik vind het verschrikkelijk en baal onvoorstelbaar. 

Eén keer ben ik iemand tegengekomen die het ook had. Ook hij baalde er ontzettend van en voelde zich er zeer onzeker door. Komende maandag worden mijn hechtingen verwijderd en hoor ik meer. Als er iemand is die wel een goede ervaring of advies heeft... please let me know

gr joe

----------


## JoeYv

Ik ben 15 jaar oud, en heb ook al een tijd een rare bult op mijn voorhoofd. Mijzelf is de bult me sinds een jaar pas op gevallen maar vrienden beweren dat ik hem al een paar jaar heb. Nou heb ik mijn basisschool foto's bekeken, En inderdaad toen ik in groep 6 zat, Zat er al een kleine bult. Ik heb zelf het gevoel dat hij aan het groeien is. Ik ben nu blij dat ik niet de enige ben met zo'n bult. Maar ik erger me er echt aan. 

Ik kan me ook niet herinneren dat ik vroeger een keer op mijn hoofd ben gevallen. Nu hoop ik zelf dat het wat minder wordt, Want zo'n operatie zie ik ok niet echt zitten. Maar als dat de enige optie dan zou ik toch wel gaan. Ik ben zelf niet zo van de littekens, maar ze kunnen je dus ook aan de rand van je hoofdhaar opereren wat ik had gelezen? Ik zou binnenkort maar is langs het ziekenhuis gaan.

----------


## daphneleenders

Hoi,
Hoe is het er nu mee?
Is de bult weg?
Hoe zit het met de hechtingen? Heeft men er bij jou ook voor gezorgd dat het lidteken bij je haargrens valt?
Veel sterkte!
Groetjes,
Daphne.

----------


## jeffreyyy

hoi,

ben 17 jaar en heb 2 grote bulten op mijn voorhoofd allebei rechtboven mijn wenkbrauwen. ik heb het enkele jaren geleden ontdekt en wil het al zo lang weghebben.

ik ben vandaag naar de dokter geweest en ik had het er over, en ze zeiden dat het gewoon je schedel is en het vanzelf wel bijtrekt naar mate ik ouder wordt. tot nu is het alleen nog maar erger geworden en wil die vervelende bulten graag weghebben.
en het klopt wat ze zeggen ik heb ook vaak last van lichte druk op het voorhoofd wat ik erg vervelend vind.

wat moet ik nu doen dan?
grtz jef.

----------


## elke9991

Ik heb ook al jaren een hard bultje dat ,denk ik, vastzit aan mijn schedel. Maar het is niet zichtbaar. Bij jullie allemaal wel? ik zou heel graag weten wat het is. heb het al eens aan huisarts gevraagd maar die kan het niet echt zeggen.
is het gelijkaardig met jullie klacht?
groetjes

----------


## daphneleenders

hallo joe
hoe is het nu?
geen bult meer en alles goed genezen?
daphne

----------


## JoeYv

Hee Louise,

De operatie van het verwijderen van de bult op je voorhoofd is al enkele jaren geleden.
Ik vraag mij nu af, of die niet is terug gegroeit in de loop der jaren.
Ik loop namelijk zelf nog steeds met een dikke bult op mijn hoofd,en weet nog niet zeker of ik heb operatief wil laten verwijderen.

Heb je eventueel een foto van het resultaat?

gr Joey

----------


## karina-ericka

Welnu, zie mijn vorige reacties!
Als ik het had geweten, had ik het dus niet gedaan, want de bult is terug, precies zoals het voorheen was.
Nu laat ik er niets meer aan doen, ik vind mij zo ook best!

----------


## Basken

> Hallo mensen, 
> ik ben aan het zoeken of ik iets kan vinden op het Net over de bult die nu al bijna 9 jaren op mijn voorhoofd (boven de rechter wenkbrauw) is ontstaan. Zodoende ben ik op MediCity terecht gekomen.
> De bult is helemaal rond en lijkt vanuit het bot zelf te komen. Het zit dus echt vast. 
> 13 november a.s. zal het via een incisie worden verwijderd onder lokale verdoving. Ik zie er erg tegenop. Maar aangezien het vanzelf niet weg gaat en het groter is geworden, zit er niets anders op. T.z.t. zal ik jullie hierover berichten en kan ik vertellen wat het nu precies is. Wish me luck, Karina.


kan je mij een of ander vertelle bij wie ik terecht kan voor het laten wegnemen van een buil ik heb het zelfde probleem maar weet amper bij wie ik kan gaan
mvg baskè

----------


## Basken

> Ik ben 15 jaar oud, en heb ook al een tijd een rare bult op mijn voorhoofd. Mijzelf is de bult me sinds een jaar pas op gevallen maar vrienden beweren dat ik hem al een paar jaar heb. Nou heb ik mijn basisschool foto's bekeken, En inderdaad toen ik in groep 6 zat, Zat er al een kleine bult. Ik heb zelf het gevoel dat hij aan het groeien is. Ik ben nu blij dat ik niet de enige ben met zo'n bult. Maar ik erger me er echt aan. 
> 
> Ik kan me ook niet herinneren dat ik vroeger een keer op mijn hoofd ben gevallen. Nu hoop ik zelf dat het wat minder wordt, Want zo'n operatie zie ik ok niet echt zitten. Maar als dat de enige optie dan zou ik toch wel gaan. Ik ben zelf niet zo van de littekens, maar ze kunnen je dus ook aan de rand van je hoofdhaar opereren wat ik had gelezen? Ik zou binnenkort maar is langs het ziekenhuis gaan.


kan je my ier meer over vertellen via msn?
grtz

----------


## Basken

kan iemand me info geven bij wie ik terecht kan voor het verdwijnen van een buil op mn voorhoofd

baskèn

----------


## Basken

> Juups,
> Ik heb net zoals jullie hetzelfde "bultprobleem". Ben als ik klein was (2jaar)gevallen uit een klimrek, pal op mijn hoofd. Sindsdien staat er dus ook zo'n akelige harde bult op de rechterzijde van mijn voorhoofd. Nu, als 21-jarige ben ik dit zootje echt wel grondig beu, zoals iedereen hier neem ik aan! Al enkele jaren laat ik mijn haar over mijn voorhoofd hangen omdat ik me gewoon verschrikkelijk hard schaam. De laatste maanden heb ik zelfs een gemakkelijkere oplossing gevonden, ik draag nu namelijk gewoon altijd een pet/klak. Dit kan echter niet blijven duren. Zo kan ik niet mijn hele leven blijven rondlopen met een hoofddeksel op. M'n huidige vriendin heeft er zelfs nog niet eens weet van dat achter die lange haren van me, een - zo vind ik het toch echt wel- misvormd voorhoofd steekt. En dat werkt verschrikkelijk deprimerend. 
> Dit is de eerste keer dat ik hierover met iemand praat in mijn leven. Ik durf het gewoon aan niemand voorleggen, zelfs niet aan mijn ouders. Ik heb hen al wel eens gevraagd hoe het komt dat ik zo'n bult op mijn hoofd heb en waarom die eiglijk nooit weggaat maar verder dan dat ben ik niet durven 
> gaan. 'Dat is u constitutie' zegt ons moeder dan.
> Ik lees nu dat er blijkbaar wel degelijk iets aan gedaan kan worden. Alleen aan wie moet ik dit nu voorleggen? Toch maar eens met mijn ouders praten, een dokter opzoeken...? Ik schaam me gewoon zo hard om er met iemand over te beginnen. In ieder geval ben ik blij dat het nu is van me af is en hopelijk staat er voor elk van ons een oplossing klaar. 
> 
> Tot gauw
> 
> Steve


heb je er iets aan laten aandoen?
grtn

----------


## eindjegramma

hallo,
ik heb denk ik ook zo'n bult op mijn voorhoofd
het voelt hard aan,ik denk zelf dat het bot is.
het was me eigelijk nooit opgevallen ik ben nu 15 jaar en nu vragen sommige mensen pas wat voor bult ik op mijn voorhoofd heb.
ik ben ooit toen in nog klein was met mn hoofd op de stenen gevallen, toen zat er een bult op mijn voorhoofd weet niet als dat er mee te maken zou kunnen hebben?

hoop dat iemand me kan helpen.

----------


## Basken

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben 15 jaar & heb ook al sinds aardig wat jaartjes een bult op mijn voorhoofd omgeven door wat (kleinere) puistjes.
> ik heb het boven mijn linker wenkbrauw & wanneer ik het verschil voel tussen de linkse & rechtse kant van voorhoofd, zou ik toch wel (heel) graag willen dat het even vlak is.. :frown:
> Ik vindt het er namelijk niet zo fraai uitzien (zeker niet vanaf de zijkant)
> heeft iemand tips??


heb je er iets laten aandoen?
grtn

----------


## stever

He allen,

Ik kom na lange tijd nog eens een kijkje nemen op ons probleemforum. Voor al degenen die vragen hebben, hieronder kom ik dadelijk met enkele antwoorden. Alsook zit ik zelf nog met enkele vragen.

In mijn post van nu al enkele jaren geleden, vroeg ik me ook af of er operatief iets aan zo'n bult (éénder welke vorm) gedaan kon worden. Zoals enkele onder jullie mee hebben gegeven, ben ik ook in m'n kinder(peuter)jaren zwaar gevallen op m'n voorhoofd. Nooit bij stil gestaan, echter vanaf 15 jaar begonnen leeftijdsgenoten me daar,niet-kwaad bedoeld, op attent te maken. Het lijkt dus niet alleen bij mij te gebeuren dat je je er pas na zoveel jaren aan begint te ergeren. Ik heb er toen wel degelijk een heftig complex aan overgehouden, maar desondanks jaar en dag verborgen gehouden voor m'n naaste omgeving. 
Nu zoveel jaren later na m'n pubertijd, heb ik m'n familie daar over verwittigd, en zijn we na veel beraad overgegaan tot de raadpleging van een plastisch chirurg. Daar kan je zelf op eigen houtje naar toe gaan, je hoeft dus niet eerst een huisarts te bezoeken. Elk ziekenhuis heeft een betreffende afdeling, dus één telefoontje naar daar, en je kan een afspraak vastleggen met één van de plastisch chirurgen. Zoek de naam op via google, of vraag algemeen naar een pl. chirurg bij het telefoneren naar het ziekenhuis. 
Ik kan in elk geval iedereen die hier toch serieuze last van heeft( en ik vermoed dat het bijna niet anders kan) AANRADEN, wat zeg ik VERPLICHTEN, contact op te nemen met een plastisch chirurg. Ik heb nu immers meer als een jaar geleden een operatie onder narcose ondergaan, MAAR ik zit nog nog met een maar waar ik verder op terug kom.
Bij m'n eerste consult lachtte de dokter het weg, en zei tegen m'n moeder dat wanneer het zijn zoon was, hij het niet zou toelaten. Voor hem/hen( zelfs m'n familie) was het blijkbaar iets banaals, voor mij daarentegen. Omdat ik toch echt wel aandrong en vertelde hoe geirriteerd ik er door was en hoe het een eigen leven begon te leiden binnen dat van mij, had hij er meer oren naar en moest ik eerst platen laten nemen bij de ...( kan even niet op de naam komen, in elk geval bij de arts waar je platen laat nemen ;-)) De plaatjesmaker ( laat ik hem dan maar zo noemen, hehe), vondt niks eigenaardig op de foto's en was zelf ook al heel afkeurig t.o.v. een operatieve ingreep. Toch zette ik door, en terug aangekomen bij de chirurg dacht deze misschien wel dat er een lipoom zou kunnen zitten. Om het kort te zeggen, dit is een onderhuidse verharding van het weefsel, en zit meestal vast aan het bot. 
Mijn symptoom, leek daar alleszins heel hard op. Een klein verhard uitsteeksel, precies bot, en niet te bewegen. De chirurg raadde het nog steeds af, hij vond het peanuts, maar voor mij was het van cruciaal belang. 
Wat later volgde dan toch een operatie onder narcose, waarbij hij via een 'canulle' ( zo beschreef hij het) langs het haaroppervlak( je ziet dus GEEN litteken), en vermoedelijk via een kijkcamera overtollig weefsel heeft weggehaald. Die narcose was nodig omdat hij de operatie moest doen via die canulle. Als je tevreden bent met een litteken doen ze het onder plaatselijke verdoving. Voor mij was die narcose in elk geval geen enkel probleem. Geen last van gehad. Bij het daaropvolgende consult verklaarde hij wel niets gevonden te hebben, dus geen lipoom, en dat dus enkel wat weefsel heeft weggehaald. Geen probleem voor mij, zolang ik maar van die verdomde bult af zou zijn. 
Nu,voor degenen die vragen hebben over kostprijs/verzekering, in mijn geval was het niet verzekerd, het betreft namelijk een schoonheidsbehandeling, en het oorzakelijk verband van de val was al meer als 20 jaar geleden. Ik denk dus wel dat wanneer je 'bots' nog maar net gebeurd is, en je kan aantonen dat er fysische klachten zijn(bvb. zware hoofdpijn of iets dergelijks) je eventueel wel de verzekering kan inschakelen. Zoals gezegd, bij mij betrof het een zuiver estetische ingreep, hoewel ik er me er mentaal wel hard aan ergerde. Maar dit laatste is het geval bij zovéél mensen, gaande van te kleine borsten, te veel vet e.d. Mocht iedereen voor zulke zaken verzekerd worden, zou pakweg ook iedereen naar de chirurg stappen, zelfs om het kleinste.
De kost viel immers wel mee, de honoraria van de chirurg en de anesthesist zijn daarin de opslokkers, maar hielden uiteindelijk niet meer in als een goede 400euro. Misschien WAAAT, voor sommigen, maar als het je probleem kan oplossen zeker doen dan. Je verdient dit later dubbel en dik terug door als man/vrouw met nieuw en hopelijk voor iedereen heel veel zelfvertrouwen, de arbeidsmarkt in te palmen.
Nu zoals ik in de tijd ook graag had willen weten of zo'n operatie het gewenste effect kan beogen: JA en NEE!
Ik begin met de JA, omdat de verharding op de plaats 'horribile' wel degelijk verdwenen is. In het begin was het zelfs een licht putje geworden (nog wel een grappig zicht), komende door het drukverband dat hij na de operatie stevig had aangebracht. 
Dus, bij de consultatie zij hij dat alles goed verlopen was, en dat ik als 'nieuwe man' het straat weer opkon. Er was immers nog wel een zwelling te zien, die na verloop van tijd( kan lang duren) zou wegtrekken. Ik was content! 
Nu de NEE kant. Na maanden, maanden, en nog eens maanden was de zwelling nog altijd zichtbaar(voor mij althans) Deze betrof een groter gedeelte dan de oorspronkelijke verharde 'bult'. Ik trok het me in elk geval al vele minder aan dan vroeger, maar vond het desalnietemin toch niet prettig dat het gewenste resultaat van voor de operatie er nog steeds niet was. Zwelling,roodheid... WAAAAAAAAAhh, boos op m'n chirurg polste ik eens bij een andere chirurg, die me geruststelde en zij dat het nu éénmaal tijd nodig heeft voor zulks helemaal wegtrekt. Er zat nog wat vocht onder zei ze. Om het vocht sneller te laten wegdrijven moest ik elke dag draineren, zachtjes inwrijven in richting van de lymfevaten aan de slaap. 6maanden zou voldoende zijn. 8 maandjes later ging ik terug, en ik vond dat het nog altijd niet voldeed. Het vocht was weg, deelde ze me mee, MAAR m'n huid zou nu op die plek niet meer elastisch zijn, en niet meer genoeg spannen tegen de schedel. Een teveel aan huid dus, loszittende huid. Ze stelde me echter zeer op m'n gemak, dat het eigenlijk niet te zien valt, tenzij je er met een licht gaat overhangen. Ik stelde eerst nog voor om een snede te maken en zo de huid samen te trekken ( dat is de enigste mogelijkheid in dat geval) maar ze wees dit af omdat ik dan in mijn geval meer last zou gaan hebben van een litteken dan van het 'licht loszittend velletje' . 
Nou ja inderdaad, het gaf me helemaal niet meer het gevoel waar ik voor de operatie mee zat, en ik heb sindsdien een lange periode gehad dat ik er helemaal niet mee zat. 
Tot voor enkele dagen, had ik er weer wat aan zitten prutsen omwille van wat jeuk, keek ik weer wat in de spiegel, viel het licht op een desbetreffende manier, dat ja pats ik weer die zwelling duidelijk zichtbaar zag. Ons moeder zei dat ik er weer aan had zitten prutsen en dat het daaraan lag, dat er voordien helemaal niets meer zichtbaar was. Nu ja, ze kan gelijk hebben, maar moeders zijn moeders e. Ik vind zelf dat er een zwelling zichtbaar is en daarmee basta. 
Vandaag rondgekeken op het net en ik kwam uit bij een beauty-welness-center dat rimpels, littekens, losser zittend vel( JAJA) ,roodheid, en noem maar op zou kunnen behandelen via lasertherapie. Dus heb ik een mailtje naar daar gestuurd en wacht nu af. 
Daarmee mijn vraag naar één van jullie. Kent er iemand dit soort geval van loszittend vel na een operatie en heeft er iemand al ervaring met zulke lasertherapie?
Laat me dus in elk geval duidelijk maken dat ik CONTENTER ben dan voor de operatie, maar dat ik nog steeds 'gefixeerd' ben op die zelfbenoemde 'zwelling'. Neem zeker die stap, het zal je achteraf een lekker gevoel geven! In elk het geval succes, goeie moed, en het beste voor iedereen! 

Vriendelijke groet

----------


## Lette

Ben blij met jouw verhaal Stever, ook mijn twee bulten zijn veroorzaakt door een val en ook ik kreeg tot nu toe te maken met artsen die het probleem niet serieus namen. Ik zie en voel de bulten echter goed, heb er zelfs last van want ik voel ze drukken op mijn wenkbrauwen, waardoor ik de behoefte voel deze vaak op te trekken. Blijkbaar is een probleem na een val, indien het uiterlijke gevolgen heeft, meteen ook een esthetisch en dus "banaal" probleem in de ogen van sommige artsen (iets wat mij altijd verbaast en ergert...). Maar goed, jij hebt doorgezet, heb jouw ervaring geprint en zal hiermee naar een arts gaan. Voorlopig nog niet echter, want ik kan zo'n ingreep momenteel niet betalen helaas (de val is bij mij ook alweer even geleden, 7 jaar om precies te zijn). Maar ik weet iig dat het weg te halen is en daar ben ik blij om. Jammer dat je nog met die restzwelling zit, hoop dat je daar ook vanaf komt!

----------


## Basken

> hallo,
> ik heb denk ik ook zo'n bult op mijn voorhoofd
> het voelt hard aan,ik denk zelf dat het bot is.
> het was me eigelijk nooit opgevallen ik ben nu 15 jaar en nu vragen sommige mensen pas wat voor bult ik op mijn voorhoofd heb.
> ik ben ooit toen in nog klein was met mn hoofd op de stenen gevallen, toen zat er een bult op mijn voorhoofd weet niet als dat er mee te maken zou kunnen hebben?
> 
> hoop dat iemand me kan helpen.


heb jy er al wat aan laten doen?

----------


## baba

ik heb twee blten op mijn hoofd ze zijn niet hard maar juist zacht wat kan ik hier tegen doen

----------


## sjonko

dat heb ik ook net boven mijn rechter wenkbruaw. het lijkt of er een beetje vocht onder de huid zit niet egt dik 2 mm maar wel 2 bij 2 centimeter breed. het doet geen pijn maar voel me daardoor een beetje onzeker. Kan iemand mij advies geven over of ik het eigenlijk wel weg kan halen en hoe.

----------


## slewuap

Zoals voordien gemeld, ben ik gaan horen om m'n 'loszittend vel' met een lazer weg te werken. 
De huidarts heeft daarvoor eerst een biopsie genomen om te kijken welke behandeling het effectiefste zou zijn( klein sneetje van 0.7cm).
Hier kwam uit dat het om een chronische irritatie/ontsteking van de huid gaat. Moet nu elke dag de plek insmeren met Elecon zalf ( vrij straf product). Binnen 6 maanden zou de 'zwelling en verkleuring' verdwenen moeten zijn. Voor degenen die dus een soortgelijk probleem hebben, neem een biopsie( litteken zal nauwelijks zichtbaar zijn) en weet zo welke behandeling het best bij je past.

Succes!

----------


## slewuap

Trouwens, Sjonko, is bij mij ook heel dun, en rond de 2 op 2cm.

----------


## Halloo

Beste allemaal..
Ik ben 2 jaar heel hard op mijn hoofd gevallen(zoals de meeste van jullie), en ik had ook een bult op mijn voorhoofd, deze zit net boven de neus.
De dokter zei dat de bult vanzelf weg zou gaan, maar helaas..
Na anderhalf jaar gewacht te hebben, begon mijn bult me steeds meer in de weg te zitten.. Niet dat ik er onzeker van werd, maar mooi vond ik het zelf niet.
Ik weet namelijk hoe het was om zonder bult door het leven te gaan..
Ik besloot om naar de dokter te gaan, en zei dat ik op dit forum al had gekeken, en dat meer mensen het hadden gedaan, en deze waren erover te spreken.
Ik zei dat ik een minderwaardigheids complex had, en dat de bult pijn deed als ik me bukte of sprong.
De dokter besloot een plastische chirurg voor me te zoeken, en een week later ging ik op gesprek.

De chirurg voelde en keek wat, en had zijn twijfels erover.. Ik maakte hem duidelijk dat dit wel degelijk een probleem was en hij ging er verder ook mee akkoord.
De 4 weken (ongeveer) daarna moest ik foto's maken, nog een keer op gesprek etc.
Vervolgens vroeg het ziekenhuis aan de verzekering voor goedkeuring, deze had de chirurg al gegeven. 

2 weken later kreeg ik een mail van de verzekering of ik foto's van de aandoening wilde sturen, dit deed ik vervolgens.
1 week later kreeg ik een brief thuis, of ik op gesprek wou komen bij de medisch adviseur, omdat de foto's onduidelijk waren.
Ik ging er vervolgens heen en na een gesprekje van een half uur, keurde ze het goed, mijn ingreep werd verzekerd!!
Nu lig ik op mijn bedje dit verhaal te typen, en ben ik onderhand al behandeld.
Ze sneden wat litteken weefsel weg, en volgende week moet ik de hechtingen eruit halen.

Omdat ik vaak zelf op dit forum keek, en vervolgens onderaan de pagina zag dat ik niet de enige bezoeker was die dit onderwerp bekeek (90% van de gevallen), wil ik dit met jullie delen.
Ik neem daarom ook aan dat meer mensen met dit probleem rondlopen.

Hebben jullie verdere vragen? Meld je dan even aan en zet die maar onder mijn reactie.
Ik sta graag klaar om jullie te helpen.

Ik kan nog niet zeggen of het me deugd heeft gedaan, want dat moet nog blijken als ik de hechtingen eruit haal!

Ik hoor het wel

De groeten!

----------


## Jimmy

Opheffen van emailadres, wachtwoord kwijt. Na opnieuw inschrijven vond ik mijn oude gegevens weer. Nu dus weer actief op mijn oude profiel! Tijd om de berichtjes na te lezen nu, ik heb zelf overigens nooit iets laten doen aan de bult, hij is ook niet groter geworden en ik merk het alleen als ik foto's van mezelf zie, dat soort dingen..... Maar weg laten halen en een litteken voor in de plaats? En blijft het dan weg? Dus laat ik het zoals het is.....

----------

